# Enviromental Impact of Residential Sprinklers



## beach (Apr 19, 2010)

http://insurance.blogandinfo.com/2010/04/18/the-environmental-impact-of-automatic-fire-sprinklers-fm-global-hfsc/

Actually, all automatic sprinklers....not just res.


----------

